# New Rotary Sweeper/Plow from SnowEx



## SnowEx Products (Apr 1, 2010)

Take a look at our Facebook page to catch the New SS-4000 Rotary Sweeper from *SnowEx* in Action!
https://www.facebook.com/SnowEx


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh man, that looks sweet!!! I want I want!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ah.... Ill pass.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you find a way to mount that plow to my gravely sweeper? I don't want to buy another sweeper lol


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

whats the price??


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess I would question how practical it is vs. a good single stage blower in 6" of snow?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lil over 4g's it costs


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

4 grand is crazy, you can buy a 36 inch sweepster that will do the same thing minus the plow for 2800. seems to me over 2 or 3 inches your going to use blowers anyway.


----------

